# Photoshop text Pixelized? :(



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been trying to do different text styles and experiment with patterns and different gradient tools and colourings but EVERY text I use looks like its really blurry :c How do I fix this? I've even tried the non-aliasing thing.

The first time I ever tried it it was fine...


EDIT: Its not just text, its also brushes.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 23, 2012)

Is that when you type or when you save / render ?

I would think that it could be related to your canvas settings. I haven't hit this kind of an issue before so I'm not sure.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't saved it yet, I was too upset over it to save/start anything serious :c


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 23, 2012)

I know you said you already tried it, but my only guess is the anti-aliasing drop down menu next to the font size.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 23, 2012)

I tried that a few times, nothing :/


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 23, 2012)

Try resetting the character pallete in the font box:


----------

